# Should Women Worry About Camping Alone?



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

Do YOU feel women should worry about camping alone?

When I tell a friend I am going camping, without fail, they ask who I am going with. When I explain that I often choose to camp alone, they tend to express concern for a woman camping alone.

I am surprised how often I come across articles about "special" tips for camping alone and how crazy some of those tips are.



> Many of the campgrounds usually have hosts who are residing inside. You must camp near a host so you can gain access to a park personnel or any individual through radio contact. Safety Tips For Women Camping Alone


Shouldn't safety tips for camping alone be for anyone choosing to camp alone instead of specifically for women camping alone?


----------



## SnowSierraAdentures (Aug 27, 2017)

There are lot of articles I read about women camping alone but in my opinion it is fine if women is comfortable alone. Just try to learn some camping measures and go out for camp without listening to anyone.


----------

